# Phragmipedium besseae ‘Big Bob’ x ‘Colossal’



## Erythrone (May 7, 2016)

NS 7,5 cm. I love the perfect symetry of this clone and the wide petals. The color is not the deepest though



Phragmipedium besseae ‘Big Bob’ x ‘Colossal’ web by Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Ryan Young (May 7, 2016)

Nice petals! 

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 7, 2016)

A nice round one!


----------



## Silvan (May 7, 2016)

very nice!


----------



## John M (May 7, 2016)

Well, it does have a lovely shape and the colour is just a little bit pastel; but, I still like it!


----------



## tomkalina (May 7, 2016)

Very nice. A fitting mate for 'Carlisle'.


----------



## Erythrone (May 7, 2016)

tomkalina said:


> Very nice. A fitting mate for 'Carlisle'.



I wonder why I didn't thought about it!!! Great idea!oke:


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2016)

Yay besseae!! Are you sure the cross is correct?


----------



## abax (May 7, 2016)

This bloom looks very similar to besseae 'Peach Cobbler x
'Colossal Peach' and also to 'Balance' x 'Curves'. These are
OZ crosses as far as I know and I can't imagine what the
hybridizer was looking for with these three crosses. Your
pouch has a bit more fenestration is the only difference
I see.


----------



## Migrant13 (May 7, 2016)

I really like the shape and color.


----------



## Kawarthapine (May 7, 2016)

Great looking flower, especially the form of the petals.

I like the peachy undertones.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 8, 2016)

I love the symmetry, too


----------



## JeanLux (May 8, 2016)

It is a Beauty!!!! Jean


----------



## Markhamite (May 8, 2016)

Wonderful!


----------



## Erythrone (May 8, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Yay besseae!! Are you sure the cross is correct?



Why ? I only have 3 red besseaes.


----------



## Clark (May 8, 2016)

Sweet!


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2016)

Where/how did you get it? The bunch I brought to Canada a couple of years ago, I wouldn't bet on their pedigree!


----------



## Erythrone (May 8, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Where/how did you get it? The bunch I brought to Canada a couple of years ago, I wouldn't bet on their pedigree!



Bought it from Jason Fischer in 2010 when he came in Mtl at the society. And I still have the tag.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 8, 2016)

Looks just about perfect!


----------



## trdyl (May 9, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## NYEric (May 9, 2016)

Erythrone said:


> Bought it from Jason Fischer in 2010 when he came in Mtl at the society. And I still have the tag.



If you look at the photos here from the 2008 WOC you can see that there were thousands of besseae at the OZ -"Volcano" display. I have a few that I know are mislabled because they are the wrong color form!  So...could be.


----------



## eaborne (May 10, 2016)

Love it!


----------

